# Red Vent Rings



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

So being stuck at home, decided it was time to get round to all those jobs I've been putting off. One of which was finally doing this mod:










I did try the cheap metal rings from eBay, but didn't like the finish and they weren't staying on very well with the self-adhesive. They were too metallic looking and the red wasn't right.

It was pretty easy in the end. The vents pull out, and dismantle with a regular plastic prying tool. Started by sanding the rings lightly, then two coats of undercoat and two coats of red Plasticote and a sealer:










Left to dry for 24 hours, then re-assembled:










You need to be careful when re-assembling, as there's a notch where you need to line the ring up to get it back in. Pretty pleased with how this came out.

I'll grab a pic when I install them back in later.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

And in!


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Nicely done. Any plans to add more red accents?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

ChesterUK said:


> Nicely done. Any plans to add more red accents?


I don't think so. Anything more starts to look a bit tacky (in my opinion). I think this is a subtle mod that brightens the cabin up a bit. No plans for anything else. Although I really should get the vacuum out and give the cabin a good clean!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

It's the only interior modification I've done. I didn't strip mine though, just bought the TTRS vents


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

They look good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

This is still on my to do list.

Look great.

Do these vents just pull out with a good tug? Don't wanna break em :-D


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes they come out very easily, but don't try pull the module out without removing the locking pin.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah just wiggle and pull, then disconnect the plug from each one. Don't forget you need to remove the demister switches from in between the three vents at the middle section first - again use a prying tool from underneath to remove these and they can be left dangling.

I had trouble fully removing the middle vent, so left it in there and dismantled it on the dash. Take one and start dismantling the various rings, starting with the silver one, then the rubber one, then the one you want to be respraying (this last one is the most tricky to get off - hold the turbine part in place as you pry it away). Once you've played around with one, you'll be more confident about tackling the rest. Each comes apart with just a series of clicks - they are quite robust and flexible, so no danger of damaging any of them so long as you're careful.

On reassembly, look for the notch underneath your now sprayed ring - there's a single notch, that marries up to a small slot on the turbine section. Start there, line it up and the rest of it should just click in.

Paint wise, I used Plasticote - undercoat white primer, red gloss, then a gloss sealer. Two coats of each. Left to dry overnight.

Final tip - I numbered each 1-5 with a pen on the sticker you'll find on the back of them - they look to be slightly different depending on location on the dash not to mention the buttons do different things - better safe than being left with a puzzle at the end.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Removed vents, removed rings ready for paint...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

They look very smart. I think the red ones work, especially if the car has red stitch or leather. If the car has not got red stitch and is one of the bright colours yellow / blue or white, it would be cool to see these rings colour coded to the exterior.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

All finished, very pleased, looks great


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice one - it does improve the look of the dash and is nice and subtle. I did notice on mine yesterday that the middle ones didn't rotate as smoothly as they should. Pulled them out and pushed them back in and all was fine. Not sure what they were fouling on, but something was amiss. Anyway all sorted now.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

merlin c said:


> All finished, very pleased, looks great
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 4


I need to do this as some point!

Just on the vents, I never quite worked out how they work, what is the fully open position etc - an anyone help?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jonnieb2018 said:


> Just on the vents, I never quite worked out how they work, what is the fully open position etc - an anyone help?


So the larger silver notch at the bottom of each vent - the 6 o'clock position is the vent fully open, pull it to the 7 o'clock position, and that will close the vent completely.

The rubber outer ring - when you turn it, will change the direction of the airflow. The air will flow in the direction of the smaller silver notch on the outer ring which moves along with the rubber ring.

I think.


----------

